# Meet Chester



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Chester at 3 months last Sunday, March 8th


----------



## PQ1269 (Jul 10, 2019)

What a gorgeous pup! I love his coloring. (and his name)


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks!! Your pup looks adorable too!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

How old is your baby and what is his name.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Chester is a handsome 12 week old! Welcome:smile2:


----------



## PQ1269 (Jul 10, 2019)

Her name is Clementina and she is 13 months.


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome!! Ditto and Phoenix are so cute!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks, she is so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi, cutie!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

aww so sweet


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

:wave: HELLO! CHESTER. :wave:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome! Thank you for posting the photo!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome. Miki is gorgeous!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome. Shama is gorgeous!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Chester!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome. Gelber is beautiful!


----------



## topuall (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Chester,
Im Milo and turning 6 months next week.

Here is my Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/milobearhavanese/?igshid=597mpisfnq02


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Gorgeous photos of Milo! Do you have your own thread? If not, you should definitely start one!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my what a beautiful pup!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks Karen and so are all yours!!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Chester turned 6 months old yesterday. Our sweetie pie!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

He's beautiful! Thanks for posting the updated photo! (I tried to zoom in for a better look, but I think I failed ...)


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

OH, that is one adorable puppy!!!!!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks. I tweaked the photo a bit to enable to zoom in. Hope this helps.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Precious!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> He's beautiful! Thanks for posting the updated photo! (I tried to zoom in for a better look, but I think I failed ...)


Awww....Chester is so cute.&#128525; I was able to zoom in. Love his color!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Chester is adorable.. welcome!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Any tips on training his hair to be away from his eyes aside from a ponytail. I think he looks cute with a ponytail but husband and daughter does not and most importantly he does not and takes it off!!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Chester in his ponytail


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

If you’re keeping him short, there are a few ways to trim the brow area that help. Mine still has a little hair flop even when it’s pretty short, but I don’t mind. 

If you want longer hair, there are a couple of ways to pull it back that look a bit more natural. I prefer the more “natural” look for most days, but I have grown to think it’s fun to do different bands and styles sometimes. I like two ponytails instead of one best because Havanese tend to have a part down the middle of their head already. I sometimes do loose, tiny French braids because it pulls in the short hairs from the front, but then I secure them near the ears with clear elastics so the hair blends in. They last the longest. It’s faster to do a two braid twist, usually 2 minutes, but it’s looser and has to be redone more often. Most of the time I do two twist braids or a loose ponytail. The loose ponytail has to be redone in the morning and evening. All of these I tend to purposely do a bit messy because it feels less styled. 

Clear bands don’t fall out, but make sure they’re the ones that don’t cause damage. If you keep it in for more than a day, keep an eye on the band to make sure it’s not matting or tangling hair at the base of the ponytail. Once he’s used to them and stops pulling you can use soft ones again if you want. I tried tiny clips ages ago and I love that they can almost look like nothing is there if you match the hair, but they are slippery on the inside and were always falling out. I just ordered some that Shama’s mama uses that look smaller but they are taking a long time to ship.


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas, much appreciated. I wish to keep his hair long, can I just trim the hair falling on his eyes and leaves the sides of the eye as is. If not possible, I will just have to go with your suggests. Many thanks once again!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You should come to the virtual play date tomorrow. Otherwise, there was a thread about hair accessories after the last play date. Good luck!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Chester 6 months old yesterday!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Chester 7.5 month old today. Time flies!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, what a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh....Chester's color is so pretty! He is adorable. 🥰


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks Karen and Heather. Much appreciated. Take care.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a handsome boy!:smile2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I love all your photo updates! Thanks so much for sharing them!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## PQ1269 (Jul 10, 2019)

My pup's name is Clementina and she is 1.5 years old! She is now starting to calm down a bit, be less bitey and a her favorite thing is to go swimming in the pool and cool off laying on the first step! (since we live in the tropics!)


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Our dearly loved Chester turned 1 year old on Tuesday, December 8th. He had a doggie birthday bash with his cousins Walter and Penelope, my sons Frenchies, whom he adores. Time surely flies!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Chester!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy first Birthday Chester! 🎉🎈🎂🦴 What a cutie pie! Sweet party pictures. 🥰


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Chester. The year went by quickly.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday handsome Chester!:smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy birthday Chester! You are a really handsome dude!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, Happy Birthday, Chester! You are adorable!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

PQ1269 said:


> My pup's name is Clementina and she is 1.5 years old! She is now starting to calm down a bit, be less bitey and a her favorite thing is to go swimming in the pool and cool off laying on the first step! (since we live in the tropics!)


I've only been to the Yucatan once. It was lots of fun and very hot!☀ Hope we get to see some pictures of Clementina lounging by the pool and swimming. &#128522;


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! Terrific shot of him near the dining room chairs.
Happy Birthday Chester!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Chester! You look like a million bucks!


----------



## Queenie Nainaar (Mar 9, 2020)

Chester and I thank everyone for the beautiful birthday wishes and kind messages. Wishing all a Merry Xmas and stay safe.


----------

